# Lowrider Golf Cart...



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm gonna be building a lowrider golf cart soon. Gonna do 4 pumps and 4 batteries and run it at 48 volts. I just don't know how the suspension is set up on those. which "frame style" are they like and does it vary by models? i was going to buy one onilne and just get it shipped but if they vary then would it be best to just find one locally and get it that way? we're gonna rip the whole body off down to the engine (cuz we're doing gas powered) and frame. reinforce the SHIT out of the frame so we can beat the piss out of it. heh. gonna shoot the whole frame and body in a candy color after we grind down all the welds, etc. also i wanna be able to do crazy 3 wheel on every wheel. i know nobody will tell me how to dogleg or anything so i figure i should just do a chainbridge in the rear and a chainbridge in the front. run 14" cylinders on each wheel so then if i wanna do 3 wheel in the REAR since its all symetrical and about the same weight in all corners i can just have it all the way dropped and say if i wanted to tuck the right rear corner i'll drop it all the way, lift up my left rear as much as it can go, then just lift up the whole right side and since its chained in front and rear all the same size and cylinders that should do a nasty 3 wheel for the back right wheel correct? we're also gonna be doing a billet steering column so if anybody knows who makes them or where i can get them let me know. im gonna do some golf cart spinners too, heh, just for fun. build the rack setup for the 4 pumps and batteries realy clean in the back and redo the whole dash from probably fiberglass and do a screen in it and some stereo shit. custom love seat and all crushed pushbutton velour for the floors/seat/dash/etc. probably some custom kickpanels as well and like 2 10's for that bass. also does anyone know if the gas powered ones have a specific battery that charges with an alternator so i dont have to connect all the stereo shit to my hydro setup and rewire it all differently? if not if there is a way do do that. all info on this subject is much appreciated and all pics are great too. THANKS!!!


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

sup i use to build custom golf carts what i did was use junk golf carts ang use the axels rear ends front suspention what ever was like mechanical i would use and i would build my own frame make custom 4 links custom arms some carts have leafs supporting front suspension like a early bucket ford others have a arms and small coil overs

are you going to be using a regular gilf cart body or making a whole new one?


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

damn i didn't know there was that much involved. if i knew how to make a new one i would otherwise i'll have to use the stock one. you have to build a whole new frame for them and aarms? i dont know how to do that or 4 link suspension, etc. do you have pictures and all that stuff how to do it? if you were close to Albany, NY i'd pay you to help me out with it when i get it. my friend Steve does all the welding and hes gonna teach me on this so its like my project as well, my first real one. i know how to wire up the hydros and all that stuff im learning more by reading stuff and my past 2 lowriders had juice in them i'm still an amature though. i mean theres home depot here where there is all box tubing and shit and lots of metal to reinforce the fuck out of the frame its just im not good w/ moving axles and never PHYSCIALLY did that. i wanna do this project on my own kinda with the help of my friend steve so I can say that I did it and shit. besides the fiberglass dash and that stuff we're gonna build the whole seat and wrap it and do the stereo and shit goes he's good with that and i can learn. and i want a sickkkk show cart when im done too super clean so i dont really wanna buy a junk one and i kinda want it to be gas powered since i'll be driving it around a lot at car shows and wont have a place to plug it in so with gas i can just gas and go kinda. i'll give you my cell number if you wanna give me a shout so i can get ideas for this shit im gonna be starting it within the next month once i round up the right cart and the juice setup, etc. thanks!


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

dont u think 4 pumps on a golf cart is waste 2 pumps would be more than plenty ???


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

yeh but i want indiviual control of each wheel UP so i can do allll the moves, heh. i dont wanna have to do manual shutoff valves and shit.


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

My friends golf cart has 4... and anymore MORE is always better


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

do you have pictures of his and what did he do for the setup, like did he run powerballs or whatnot and mini coils or what exactly did he do. not to steal his shit but ya know i just need ideas since golf carts aren't exactly cars, lol. plus its my first setup besides watching shit but i know how it all goes together and use everything the best the first time so its done right. pictures and info much appreciated! thanks!


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Mar 10 2004, 08:03 PM
> *do you have pictures of his and what did he do for the setup, like did he run powerballs or whatnot and mini coils or what exactly did he do.  not to steal his shit but ya know i just need ideas since golf carts aren't exactly cars, lol.  plus its my first setup besides watching shit but i know how it all goes together and use everything the best the first time so its done right.  pictures and info much appreciated!  thanks!*


Here is a LINK to his http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/hydro4.html

Also I will tell you his name on here that way you can PM him and get some help... but I will tell you that he will not be own until the morning... *EAZYKILLA*


Hope that helps you out  :cheesy: 



Last edited by IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS at Mar 10 2004, 08:08 PM


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

i was looking at those earlier. niceee! are both of those his are just the easykilla one and did he do the setup? sorry for all the questions i just reallllly want one and wanna know how to chain it so it does 3 wheel on each wheel! heh. plus it'll be wicked fun for car shows since nobody has one whatsoever and i'll make jaws drop! thanks bro!  .adam.


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Mar 10 2004, 08:11 PM
> *i was looking at those earlier. niceee! are both of those his are just the easykilla one and did he do the setup? sorry for all the questions i just reallllly want one and wanna know how to chain it so it does 3 wheel on each wheel! heh. plus it'll be wicked fun for car shows since nobody has one whatsoever and i'll make jaws drop! thanks bro! .adam.*


 They are both the same golf cart he just did a couple mods... lol!! Wish I had pictures of my other friend's golf cart it is body dropped and bagged.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

haha. thats sick man! i saw one at Connecticut lowrider show with bags and 1 with 4 pump hydros but wasn't very clean and didn't have a body on it or nuttin. im going for super clean but also crazy moves like 3 wheel on each wheel and f/b/s/s/hop and shit. all the fun stuff, muhaha! im from NY and there aint shit like that up here. so i wanna have one for my own use and for car shows and stuff. how the hell did he make a regular sized into a extended length one or visa versa?!? crazy man! i messaged him though thanks!!!


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

haha. thats sick man! i saw one at Connecticut lowrider show with bags and 1 with 4 pump hydros but wasn't very clean and didn't have a body on it or nuttin. im going for super clean but also crazy moves like 3 wheel on each wheel and f/b/s/s/hop and shit. all the fun stuff, muhaha! im from NY and there aint shit like that up here. so i wanna have one for my own use and for car shows and stuff. how the hell did he make a regular sized into a extended length one or visa versa?!? crazy man! i messaged him though thanks!!!


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

I know the last time I went to Carlisle All Truck Nationals I did not see anything like that and hell they have EVERYTHING at that show!!

Let's just say it is A LOT of welding... bondo... fiber glass... etc.. LOL


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

yeah can't wait til' he comes on so i can talk to him about it. im super psyched to get this thing done! you gonna be at Carlisle sport truck or sport car nationals this year? i'll have the cart done by then, at least the hydro part anyways, then over the winter that shits gonna be fucking CRAZY man! heh.


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Mar 10 2004, 09:28 PM
> *yeah can't wait til' he comes on so i can talk to him about it. im super psyched to get this thing done! you gonna be at Carlisle sport truck or sport car nationals this year? i'll have the cart done by then, at least the hydro part anyways, then over the winter that shits gonna be fucking CRAZY man! heh.*


 Nope don't go anymore... my Ex was from Lockport NY so we used to go with his his old car club.


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

your in for alot more work than you think. all the old suspention...junk it...build new shit. ive been building lowriders for 14 years and ill have to say that this golf cart has been the most chalanging. yes in those pictures they are the same cart. We have cut it in half, stretched it (its 12 foot long now) custom fiber glass work including speaker pods, molded in pioneer organic planet CD player, it also has a 4 pump hydraulic setup with 4 links. it will stand a 3 wheel in the front or dog leg the rear, it has custom seats, carpet, head and tail lights, viper alarm with motion sensors, 7.5 wide screen TV, play station 2 with Dolby digital surround sound, 4 3 way 6x9's 4 2 way 4" speakers, its painted house of color red with flake. and 13x7 Chrome and gold real Daytons. and a couple other things i cant talk about untill i take it back out for the tampa lowrider ) here are a few pics.


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

here are a few others. 



this one is bagged 

















.


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

mine before i stretched it... it has 2 pumps here










.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

damnnnn! haha. do you have any like closeup suspension pics and whatnot? im not too sure on how to build a custom 4 link either, grrrr. lol. i definitley wanna do one though. we're gonna stick with a regular sized probably ezgo gas powered one or so. and start from there. so what exactley do i have to build for it customizing wise. do like i build a box frame for it from square box tubing or what? also do you have powerballs in front and rear and do you have in chained and if so how and is that in front and rear also cuz i wanna have it dogleg and 3 wheel each wheel but nobody will tell me how to!!! i'll give you all props when people ask about it when its done i just need more information on how to do this. my friend Andy is gonna build me a whole fiberglass dash for it and my other buddy steve is gonna help me out building a custom loveseat for it instead of the plain flat bench seat that it comes with. we're gonna shoot the whole frame in candy purple and if i have anything to get chromed suspension wise im gonna do that. and smooth the whole body down and if we can make a new body like that bagged one that you posted we'll do something like that but i know building body's from scratch HAS to be a pain in the balls. if you can help me out with this man it'd be super appreciated. especially how to get it to 3 wheel on everywheel and shit i know how a chainbridge works im just not sure how to do it in the front or how to do it so it can 3 wheel in the rear. also did you do custom aarms too or whatnot? hell if you know anyone in the albany, ny area or around here that can help me out with it ive got cash i'll pay money! heh. thanks in advance. .adam.


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Mar 11 2004, 09:05 AM
> *damnnnn!  haha.  do you have any like closeup suspension pics and whatnot?  im not too sure on how to build a custom 4 link either, grrrr.  lol.  i definitley wanna do one though.  we're gonna stick with a regular sized probably ezgo gas powered one or so.  and start from there.  so what exactley do i have to build for it customizing wise.  do like i build a box frame for it from square box tubing or what?  also do you have powerballs in front and rear and do you have in chained and if so how and is that in front and rear also cuz i wanna have it dogleg and 3 wheel each wheel but nobody will tell me how to!!!  i'll give you all props when people ask about it when its done i just need more information on how to do this.  my friend Andy is gonna build me a whole fiberglass dash for it and my other buddy steve is gonna help me out building a custom loveseat for it instead of the plain flat bench seat that it comes with.  we're gonna shoot the whole frame in candy purple and if i have anything to get chromed suspension wise im gonna do that.  and smooth the whole body down and if we can make a new body like that bagged one that you posted we'll do something like that but i know building body's from scratch HAS to be a pain in the balls.  if you can help me out with this man it'd be super appreciated.  especially how to get it to 3 wheel on everywheel and shit i know how a chainbridge works im just not sure how to do it in the front or how to do it so it can 3 wheel in the rear.  also did you do custom aarms too or whatnot?  hell if you know anyone in the albany, ny area or around here that can help me out with it ive got cash i'll pay money!  heh.  thanks in advance.  .adam.*


no i dont have any close up pictures of the suspention. mine has the stock frame plated then boxed and x framed after it was stretched. the front and rear are chained. it took lots of fabrication to get it to 3 and dog leg... to much to put into words... if this is your first build i sugest trying something easier like a g body or something. the cart is wayyyyyyy more work. if you are seroius about having cash i can build one and ship it to you. :biggrin: 



Last edited by EazyKilla at Mar 11 2004, 09:39 AM


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

yeh its my first project. i have had 2 lowriders but never did em' on my own. after owning them and watching a few other installs i know how to wire em' up and whatnot. my friend steve is a crazy welder and fabricator but he's never done hydraulics, just lowriders and never reinforced a frame or built one from scratch or nuttin. i didn't realize it'd be that hard. what would you charge me to build one that'd do 3 wheel on each wheel and do crazy tricks all around like the one that you have before you stretched it out. heres my number, give me a call and we can talk about it. i'll give you all props and shit and if you have like a "tag" or nething make a decal and i'll throw that on the golf cart and shit. 518-378-3377. im around all day today so give me a shout when you can. thanks bro! .adam.


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Mar 11 2004, 10:40 AM
> *yeh its my first project. i have had 2 lowriders but never did em' on my own. after owning them and watching a few other installs i know how to wire em' up and whatnot. my friend steve is a crazy welder and fabricator but he's never done hydraulics, just lowriders and never reinforced a frame or built one from scratch or nuttin. i didn't realize it'd be that hard. what would you charge me to build one that'd do 3 wheel on each wheel and do crazy tricks all around like the one that you have before you stretched it out. heres my number, give me a call and we can talk about it. i'll give you all props and shit and if you have like a "tag" or nething make a decal and i'll throw that on the golf cart and shit. 518-378-3377. im around all day today so give me a shout when you can. thanks bro! .adam.*


 im not saying that you or anyone can not do it...just saying it is going to take some hard work and patience. if you would like a estimate you will have to call doug. he is in charge of all the pricing. (904) 260- 7587.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks man. you work at Ichibahn as well? you guys do crazyyy ass shit with doglegs! haha, nobody else i know can do them, i've never seen one in person either so it'll be sick to have a golf cart that can 3 wheel on each corner. i just called him up and whatnot and he was on the phone so he's gonna call me back. i mean i just need the rack and shit built and if he can do it all and whatnot with a good price on the juice super clean and shit i'll just have them do all the hydraulic work as well if its not too much more. cuz i can do that stuff but since ichibahn sells the hydros there as well i'll just see how much it will cost for that. im hoping it shouldn't be more than like 1,000 bucks just for the fabrication. i figure i'll buy one new online and just get it shipped there and do it that way. thanks for everything man! keep in touch with me i gotta see if theres any shops down there that can do some other work for me while it would be down there instead of having to ship it down again such as like possibly chroming some of the parts on the golf cart frame, etc. thanks again bro! later.


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyKilla_@Mar 11 2004, 08:45 AM
> *your in for alot more work than you think. all the old suspention...junk it...build new shit. ive been building lowriders for 14 years and ill have to say that this golf cart has been the most chalanging. yes in those pictures they are the same cart. We have cut it in half, stretched it (its 12 foot long now) custom fiber glass work including speaker pods, molded in pioneer organic planet CD player,  it also has a 4 pump hydraulic setup with 4 links. it will stand a 3 wheel in the front or dog leg the rear, it has custom seats, carpet, head and tail lights, viper alarm with motion sensors, 7.5 wide screen TV, play station 2 with Dolby digital surround sound, 4 3 way 6x9's 4 2 way 4" speakers, its painted house of color red with flake. and 13x7 Chrome and gold real Daytons. and a couple other things i cant talk about untill i take it back out for the tampa lowrider  :0  here are a few pics.
> 
> *


:0  



Last edited by IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS at Mar 11 2004, 07:50 PM


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

heh. i called up ichibahn and they said with fullll frame reinforcement and everything the whole hydro install with 4 pump setup installed about 3700 bucks rough estimate. not too bad i dont think! thats with the juice, batteries, 16 switches, chained front and rear, etc. we didn't talk about how i wanted the pump rack setup and how many batteries and volts and what gauge cable or anything but when i set it up and get the cart then we'll figure all that out. can't wait! also EazyKilla... is yours gas or electric and how long does it run for whichever you have? also can you hop yours or dance it good as well with the minicoils since im sure thats what you guys will do for mine. and how many volts is yours running at and how reliable is it for shows and nice weather cruises with it with friends? i mean i figure it should be super reliable since its lifting about 1/4 the weight of a vehicle its got such less stress than a car and since the whole thing is gonna be reinforced i should be able to do everything with it and not have to worry about frying nuttin. also do you know if gas powered ones have an alternator in them to run stereos and shit off of and whatnot and if there is is there a way to get a higher amp alternator? and for yours depending on what it is what do you hook up all your stereo shit to and how long does it last off whatever you have running? sorry man about all the questions. im just super hyped about it! i saw the 2 small video clips of your cart and that shit is CRAZY fast even on the 3 wheel it was like BAM then it wasup there! nuts! i can't wait. i want it to do crazy dog leg and 3 wheel like yours was before you stretched it. if you have any videos of it or whatnot pleaseee email them to me at [email protected] i realy wanna see it in action. thanks so much again for everything! as soon as i get the money im shipping it down there to get that shit done! later!


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

Well as far as cruzin with friends on the cart... I will say whenever you are riding ALWAYS watch his hand where you will know when to either jump off or TRY to brace yourself... for the first couple of weeks that was his big joke.. hey sit here for a sec whie I toss you from the seat :uh: .. LOL


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Mar 11 2004, 09:45 PM
> *heh. i called up ichibahn and they said with fullll frame reinforcement and everything the whole hydro install with 4 pump setup installed about 3700 bucks rough estimate. not too bad i dont think! thats with the juice, batteries, 16 switches, chained front and rear, etc. we didn't talk about how i wanted the pump rack setup and how many batteries and volts and what gauge cable or anything but when i set it up and get the cart then we'll figure all that out. can't wait! also EazyKilla... is yours gas or electric and how long does it run for whichever you have? also can you hop yours or dance it good as well with the minicoils since im sure thats what you guys will do for mine. and how many volts is yours running at and how reliable is it for shows and nice weather cruises with it with friends? i mean i figure it should be super reliable since its lifting about 1/4 the weight of a vehicle its got such less stress than a car and since the whole thing is gonna be reinforced i should be able to do everything with it and not have to worry about frying nuttin. also do you know if gas powered ones have an alternator in them to run stereos and shit off of and whatnot and if there is is there a way to get a higher amp alternator? and for yours depending on what it is what do you hook up all your stereo shit to and how long does it last off whatever you have running? sorry man about all the questions. im just super hyped about it! i saw the 2 small video clips of your cart and that shit is CRAZY fast even on the 3 wheel it was like BAM then it wasup there! nuts! i can't wait. i want it to do crazy dog leg and 3 wheel like yours was before you stretched it. if you have any videos of it or whatnot pleaseee email them to me at [email protected] i realy wanna see it in action. thanks so much again for everything! as soon as i get the money im shipping it down there to get that shit done! later!*


 mine is electric and very reliable. it does not hop... i set it up to hop at first and it was just to violent. it was scarry to stand next to it when you hit the switch at 60 volts. it never hoped to good because it is so light but it hoped some... i dont have it setup like that anymore. not its run at 24 volts and with 4 pumps its still violent enough to throw everyone off the cart. im not sure how the altinator works on the gas ones but i know it charges a batt. while you drive.. mine has 2 batt. for the hydraulics, 3 for the cart, and 2 gell cells for the tv, ps2, and system.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

sick man sick! so only 24 volts and it is pretty sick still? damnnnn. once i talk to doug again when i get the money and golf cart and am ready to go and we talk about specific details i'll figure it out all then and where to mount the pumps and batts, etc. cuz i wanna do chrome coils and cylinders and whatnot. can't wait until i get some damn money so i can do this shit! haha. i've got 2,200 bucks so i can buy the cart but i still gotta get the other loot to do the work. what make/year/model is yours it looks like an older (early 90's) ezgo cuz its got the more square looking body then the curved ones like the newer ones have. and would it matter which one i get or you guys can do the silly shit with whatever? and with your 2 batts when do you have to charge it? obviously you don't drive it down the road or whatnot, lol and i know it depends on how much your hittin the switches but just a general idea. and also since your running your stereo and shit off of just the 2 batts how often do you have to charge them and how do you have them ran as well what what brand makes them cuz if i get an electric cart i'll have to do that but if i get a gas powered one then i'll just run it off the alternator to the battery it has im assuming. sorry bout' all the questions man, lol. you can yell at me, its okay. haha. later.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

hey EazyKilla. my friend Nick who does juice sayd he could do it. he's done about 50 cars with hydros and chainbridges and shit and is a CRAZY fabricator, so ya think he'd be able to do it? just tell me how to do a front chainbridge pleaseeeee!!! i'll pay you 50 dollars personally over paypal just to tell me how to make it dogleg. dead serious man! thanks.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

New update, just got the cart today. A G-14 Yamaha 1995 cart. Super good condition! Only 1,000 bucks. We're gonna be starting on it soon. It's an all tubular frame with a solid rear axle and a small coilover/aarm type setup up front. So my question was. I wanna get crazy lift on my 3 wheel's and whatnot like EazyKilla so what cylinders should I use in front and the rear? Also does it matter where I position the pumps and batteries for doglegging and 3 wheeling it? Please get back to me someone asap cuz we're starting frame work the end of this week and I need to order my setup. Also could I get away with doing all this and all the moves with just 3 pumps as well and how many batts should I use? Also EazyKilla if you read this were the videos at Ichiban Website with 24 volts or the 60 volts? Also do you have any more pictures/videos. Thanks. .Adam.


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Mar 15 2004, 09:05 PM
> *New update, just got the cart today.  A G-14 Yamaha 1995 cart.  Super good condition!  Only 1,000 bucks.  We're gonna be starting on it soon.  It's an all tubular frame with a solid rear axle and a small coilover/aarm type setup up front.  So my question was.  I wanna get crazy lift on my 3 wheel's and whatnot like EazyKilla so what cylinders should I use in front and the rear?  Also does it matter where I position the pumps and batteries for doglegging and 3 wheeling it?  Please get back to me someone asap cuz we're starting frame work the end of this week and I need to order my setup.  Also could I get away with doing all this and all the moves with just 3 pumps as well and how many batts should I use?  Also EazyKilla if you read this were the videos at Ichiban Website with 24 volts or the 60 volts?  Also do you have any more pictures/videos.  Thanks.  .Adam.*


hey congrats on finding a cart so cheep!!! ) yes you can do it w/ 3 pumps..im not to sure what size cylenders to use without looking at it. mine is set up different. and it depends on if you dont mind them poking out of the hood. the video is at 48 volts. and no i have no more videos... ill have some after the tampa lowrider....actually there is one on here.... http://whoosyourmomma.com/videos/kickin%20...view%20page.htm .... click the link on the bottom right where it says bad ass golf cart. and i think i answered em all lol...good luck. 



Last edited by EazyKilla at Mar 16 2004, 06:56 AM


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

heh, thanks bro! i saw your truck in the classifieds. hell if i had the money and wasn't doing the cart i'd get that shit asap! looks like a super clean and fun ride for a daily, heh. but yea i could care less if the cylinders poked out 3 feet through the hood, i just want it silly 3 wheeling and shit, haha. i'm thinking about going with the prohopper 3 pump purple anodized setup in it at 36 volts so there is just enough room in the back part where it curves in to set it all up there and the pumps the 2 outside ones facing out and up a little and the middle facing up. super clean setup it will be! i'll post pics before how it it stock and when we start working on it. sorry about all the questions too bro i really am, you're gonna end up hating me by the time my cart is finished, hahaha. well i'll always have something else to do to it, but you get the idea. you're the originator so i look up to you! :biggrin: what size cylinders ya think i could fit since i dont care about them sticking up and since it's a small coilover setup with just the bottom aarm and a mount for the cylinders on top, should we extend the aarms as well? we're gonna do powerballs on all corners too. reinforcing wont be bad at all since its got no leaf springs to begin with. any more ideas you can throw to me before we start on this hit me up with. thanks again bro! hopefully you'll be up in upper east coast sometime this year so i can bring it aruond and we can cruise, heh. later!


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

yeah sounds cool ...cant wait to see the pics. if you dont care about them pokin out i would put 10, or 12,s.. that autta do it. :biggrin: i dont know if you should extend them or not..im not to famular with that cart.. i would have to look at how its set up. powerballs will work out for ya good i would think. yeah that would be tight is we cruzed them at a show... mabee we can go to one 1/2 way from hear to there... mabee nopi or somethin. yeah post some progress pice as your get em.. i would love to see it )


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

yeh it just fucking snowed like a foot here so im pissed. BUT the good thing is i just sold my digi. camera for 400 bucks and got paid paypal and i sold my pocketbike for 1,800 and i dropped it off for the guy and got paid in cash so now i've got 3,400 bucks cuz of what else i had too to dump into it! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yeh i think we'll do 12's all the way around. the back is the same setup as yours though just solid axle so should i do any bigger in the back or just do like 12's around or 10's in front and 14's in back or whatnot? i dont relaly think we'll need to extend them i was thinking, just reinforce em' good and shit and possibly extend em' either way no big deal. and the powerballs on each corner i think will do a great job. and we're gonna do the reverse chainbridge on it my boy nick said like he did with his caprice for a silly dogleg. yeh im down with going to Nopi bro. i've never been there and i feel this year will be sick cuz we'll be like the only 2 with carts and people will be like "damnnnn" hahaha. when is nopi's date and where? i'll try to do the stereo work and the paint and shit i know will be done by then, heh. i'll take some pics of it stock when i bring it to my boy's house soon and then as we start ripping it apart, etc. also how did you get regular wire wheels to fix on the small axles where the stock ones are? if you wanna have that a secret thats cool, i'll just do some billet wheels with the spinners they make for em', ohhh yah! haha. otherwise i'll do wire wheels if ya tell me, heh. anyways. thanks again man. later!


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

the size cylenders in the rear depends on how you set it up...coil overs with 12's or 14's should do the trick. and as far as nopi im not sure when it is.....if anyone knows post it up. :biggrin:


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

and as far as the front? i'm gonna do 14's in the back and i was thinking 10's or 12's for the front, basically the biggest i could get to fit. its pretty much an aarm setup with just the lower aarm smooth as the mount we're using for the powerball and we're reinforcing or building a new mount for the cylinder to go through and the spring to sit against on top, its the same as my old 82 eldorado was. so whatcha think for the front? i swear this is my last question! haha. 14's in the rear will fit since its just like a solid axle with a mount on top, correct? and for silly lift like yours what would be the highest i could go, 10's or 12's? or would it be better going 1 of those cylinders all around? sorry bout' all the questions bro! but yeh, lemme know when Nopi is and i'll definitley go! im ordering my setup tommorrow so thats why i kinda need to know this as wel. thanks bro!


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Mar 18 2004, 06:42 AM
> *and as far as the front? i'm gonna do 14's in the back and i was thinking 10's or 12's for the front, basically the biggest i could get to fit. its pretty much an aarm setup with just the lower aarm smooth as the mount we're using for the powerball and we're reinforcing or building a new mount for the cylinder to go through and the spring to sit against on top, its the same as my old 82 eldorado was. so whatcha think for the front? i swear this is my last question! haha. 14's in the rear will fit since its just like a solid axle with a mount on top, correct? and for silly lift like yours what would be the highest i could go, 10's or 12's? or would it be better going 1 of those cylinders all around? sorry bout' all the questions bro! but yeh, lemme know when Nopi is and i'll definitley go! im ordering my setup tommorrow so thats why i kinda need to know this as wel. thanks bro!*


 as far as the cylendars go i cannot give you a straight answer because it is a different cart than mine.and it it going to be set up different...i mean if you dont care how it looks you can put 24" cylenders in it all the way around..lol... but without lookin at it i would say 12's or 14's all the way around but thats just a guess.... you have to think about how much it can travel with those a arms to. I would talk it over with your buddy who is building it and see what he thinks.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

new info. the owner Mike at indepedent customs out of rochester, ny is gonna be doing the cart since my boy Nick is booked up with tons of other shit. he seems really cool and whatnot. so he's picking it up sunday and starting on it then and should be done within 2 weeks. there will be pictures before, during, and after shots i'll post when i get it back. then my boy Steve is going to be painting it and some other stuff so i'll post pictures as i get them. thanks everybody for everything and thanks EazyKilla for all your patience with me! it really is going to pay off, heh. I'll definitley wanna cruise w/ ya at a show so lemme know when Nopi is and where its at and i'll be there w/ the cart! not as done as yours is just yet but at least the hydros and probably the paint, heh. later!


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Mar 18 2004, 07:17 PM
> *new info. the owner Mike at indepedent customs out of rochester, ny is gonna be doing the cart since my boy Nick is booked up with tons of other shit. he seems really cool and whatnot. so he's picking it up sunday and starting on it then and should be done within 2 weeks. there will be pictures before, during, and after shots i'll post when i get it back. then my boy Steve is going to be painting it and some other stuff so i'll post pictures as i get them. thanks everybody for everything and thanks EazyKilla for all your patience with me! it really is going to pay off, heh. I'll definitley wanna cruise w/ ya at a show so lemme know when Nopi is and where its at and i'll be there w/ the cart! not as done as yours is just yet but at least the hydros and probably the paint, heh. later!*


 mike who... i think i have a friend who may know him


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Mike Ragusta. He seems really cool and like he knows his shit. if anybody has heard of him or have gotten their shit done by him or have pictures of his work lemme know as well. 3400 for the whole 4 pump setup fullll reinforcments install and everything! he's picking it up sunday and will be done in 2 weeks, can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EazyKilla_@Mar 19 2004, 02:18 PM
> *
> mike who... i think i have a friend who may know him*


 That would be me


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Mar 20 2004, 01:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Mar 20 2004, 01:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--EazyKilla_@Mar 19 2004, 02:18 PM
> *
> mike who... i think i have a friend who may know him*


That would be me[/b][/quote]
ahhhhhhhhhhhh ragu thats where i rember ya from now ) have fun with the cart ) i cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

hell yea. he just picked it up yesterday. that guy's the man, has some crazy ideas in his head so I can't wait to see it finished either! haha. should be done within 2 weeks. he ordered the setup today and is starting on it on Wednesday. We decided to go with 4 prohopper competion pumps with powerballs and 3/4 ton springs. he's taking pictures of it before hand, all throughout, and when its done on every wheel on 3! heh. so i'll post them here whenever he sends them to me!


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EazyKilla_@Mar 22 2004, 06:28 AM
> *
> ahhhhhhhhhhhh ragu thats where i rember ya from now ) have fun with the cart ) i cant wait to see it finished.*


 I started fuckin with it last night, looks like it's gonna be fun. It's got independent front suspension, it's a little different than yours eazy. Hopefully it'll still do everything we want it to do.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

hopefully?!?! :angry: lol, j/k. man stop talking about it you're making me want to have it now, hahaha.  but take your time w/ it bro this shit's gonna be crazyyyy! alright im gonna be late for work if i dont get off. later.


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Mar 23 2004, 02:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Mar 23 2004, 02:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--EazyKilla_@Mar 22 2004, 06:28 AM
> *
> ahhhhhhhhhhhh ragu thats where i rember ya from now ) have fun with the cart  ) i cant wait to see it finished.*


I started fuckin with it last night, looks like it's gonna be fun. It's got independent front suspension, it's a little different than yours eazy. Hopefully it'll still do everything we want it to do.[/b][/quote]
yea the independent front should not be to bad. just be carful with the voltage. i ran 60 volts to mine at first and it was scarry to stand next to while hittin the switch. the first time i tryed it it snatched in 3 so hard it broke the chain and the axle went to high and pushed the rod for the gas pedal and i had to go running after it down the road and pull the ground... it wasnt to funny at the time but funny as hell after. have fun with it tho )


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EazyKilla_@Mar 23 2004, 06:19 AM
> *
> yea the independent front should not be to bad. just be carful with the voltage. i ran 60 volts to mine at first and it was scarry to stand next to while hittin the switch. the first time i tryed it it snatched in 3 so hard it broke the chain and the axle went to high and pushed the rod for the gas pedal and i had to go running after it down the road and pull the ground... it wasnt to funny at the time but funny as hell after. have fun with it tho )*


 Lol, yeah, we're gonna do it at 24volts. If it needs more, I'll add another battery or so. It's a cool little project. Oh yeah Adam, I was just kidding about the hopefully part.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

aight cool mike, i was a little worried. haha. my steering wheel should be in tommorrow and then as soon as i pay off my bills and shit for this month im gonna order the hub and the chrome steering column cover so that I can acutally use the wheel and put maddd more chrome on it, haha.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

it's in process now just wondering where the hell Mike is at with it, havn't heard nothing from him in a few days. He better be working on the cart! :biggrin: heh. j/k bro take your time! sorry about bothering you so much too w/ shit im just super anxious. it should be done within like 1-2 weeks or so. I'll post pictures once it's finished.


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

HOWS IT COMMIN? ANY PROGRESS PICS?


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

not yet. he's redoing the whole rear suspension and whatnot and the reinforcing but havn't gotten any progress pics yet. i have before pictures and with the body off so i'll put those up but i'll call him tonight to find out what's going on with it and how its coming. i'll post up the pics though later tonight.


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

daaaaaaaaamn what happened? no pictures yet??? :biggrin: well i finished mthe new mods up on my cart and took it to lrm tampa. they put it inside as soon as they saw it. it was a fun show. got a ton of complaments and lots of pictures. i ordered new speakers for the show. 6 of them came in and two of them back ordered. the last 2 came in yesterday lol. but its all good. here are some pics ) 










.










.









.









.









.









.


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

Damn Eazy-lookin real good. Adam's cart has been at a standstill-I've been having problems getting parts. The front is done, the frame is reinforced, but I have been waiting on powerballs and rod ends for the four link. I got the rod ends today, but still no powerballs. It's a major pain in the ass, I think most of these hydro suppliers are shady as hell. But I'll be delivering the cart back to him next weekend.


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

Damn Eazy-lookin real good. Adam's cart has been at a standstill-I've been having problems getting parts. The front is done, the frame is reinforced, but I have been waiting on powerballs and rod ends for the four link. I got the rod ends today, but still no powerballs. It's a major pain in the ass, I think most of these hydro suppliers are shady as hell. But I'll be delivering the cart back to him next weekend.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

yay!!! :biggrin: can't wait to get this beast back, gonna just drive it around all fucking day hitting 3's on my street, lol, it'll be fun. then over winter time this shit's gonna be going WILD with custom work, right Mike? heh.


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Apr 8 2004, 08:09 PM
> *yay!!! :biggrin: can't wait to get this beast back, gonna just drive it around all fucking day hitting 3's on my street, lol, it'll be fun. then over winter time this shit's gonna be going WILD with custom work, right Mike? heh.*


 I think the gas conversion is gonna be a good idea. Plus all the other crazy ass ideas yah got for it!


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

love the front end though Eazy. is that the body kit that you can buy for it and did ya just use the front end part of it or did ya build that all from scratch? also to get the 13's to tuck did you have to cut out the wheelwells and build custom fender flares or are those the stock fender flare's? im thinking about taking off the back bumper over the winter when we do the custom headlights and taillights and getting a urethane rear smooth bumper from like an s10 or something and sectioning it so it is smooth against the body and molding it all in and doing a big LED on the bottom for my tail lights and since im doing the turn signal switch thing on it i'll have turn signals as well. and debating how or what we're gonna do for the headlight conversion since it's just got 1 stupid square one in the middle now, lol. but it'll be painted at least before Carlisle SPort Compact Nationals which is May 15th & 16th.


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragu_@Apr 8 2004, 08:05 PM
> *Damn Eazy-lookin real good. Adam's cart has been at a standstill-I've been having problems getting parts. The front is done, the frame is reinforced, but I have been waiting on powerballs and rod ends for the four link. I got the rod ends today, but still no powerballs. It's a major pain in the ass, I think most of these hydro suppliers are shady as hell. But I'll be delivering the cart back to him next weekend.*


 thanks ) yeah these suppliers can fuck ya... it seems like something is always out of stock. but good luck.. i cant wait to see it.


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Apr 8 2004, 08:15 PM
> *love the front end though Eazy. is that the body kit that you can buy for it and did ya just use the front end part of it or did ya build that all from scratch? also to get the 13's to tuck did you have to cut out the wheelwells and build custom fender flares or are those the stock fender flare's? im thinking about taking off the back bumper over the winter when we do the custom headlights and taillights and getting a urethane rear smooth bumper from like an s10 or something and sectioning it so it is smooth against the body and molding it all in and doing a big LED on the bottom for my tail lights and since im doing the turn signal switch thing on it i'll have turn signals as well. and debating how or what we're gonna do for the headlight conversion since it's just got 1 stupid square one in the middle now, lol. but it'll be painted at least before Carlisle SPort Compact Nationals which is May 15th & 16th. *


 thanks ) no its not a body kit... i didnt want to be like everyone else and just buy the same old kit...gotta make mine one of a kind. its all made from scratch. the rear fenders i made also. but it tucked in 3 before without the flares.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

if i may ask. how did you make it from scratch? i figure it's fiberglass but did you build a wooden frame or some sort of a frame and do the wrap in fleece and fiberglass it that way? because i'm gonna do some silly shit and i'll figure it out either way with trial and error im just curious how you did it.  im upset with stupid shipping from prohopper, otherwise I would of had it already! DAMN THOSE FUCKERS!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: Oh well, they still make amazing equiptment. when i get pics and whatnot i promise i'll post em' up and when we paint it, etc. later!


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Apr 9 2004, 11:48 AM
> *im upset with stupid shipping from prohopper, otherwise I would of had it already! DAMN THOSE FUCKERS!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:*


 Actually, it's not just prohopper


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

lol. i know man it's not your fault i hope ya didn't think i was pissed by not having it yet or anything?  its just that things would have been smoother if everything had came in on time that's all. no biggy though man!


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin: it's almost the weekend. and as long as things go well I'll have the cart back! yayyyy!!!!!


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

new update on the cart. it's done... but mike has to redo the whole front end because the independent front isn't working too good. i still havn't seen it yet but i'm looking forward to! the 4 pumps are at an angle and when you're looking at the back of it are just bam 1 2 3 4 there! :biggrin: the rear works awesome, again i havn't seen it but im looking forward to in the next week or 2!!! heh. anyways, he's gonna have to do a straight axle in the front so it'll be the same all the way around, but the good advantage of that besides the camber issue is that it'll have unlimited travel (for the most part). So we'll probably put 14's in front as well so it will have them all around and just be rediculously high on it's 3's. anyways, Mike is supposed to email a picture and i'll talk to him today hopefully about that and get it posted up so theres at least SOMETHING to look at!


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

okay, i got a picture of the cart, well the front end part anyways. it's worse than I thought, hahaha. it's kinda like a ufo as mike put it. so straight axle it is! we're putting 14's up front too and gonna 4 link the front as well so it will get up just as high as the back. silly right? :biggrin: anyways here's the ufo picture of the "before" front end and with the cart torn apart and when the straight axle gets done i'll post that along with tons of pics of everything else. enjoy!


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

i just see a x


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

here's the pic


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

thats some crazy shit!


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

yeah i dont know why the x is there but it was up there when i put it and havn't changed nothing! lol. but yea it's pretty nutty. can't wait til' the straight axle is done! Mike, did ya order the cylinders for the front and did they give you a tracking number or whatnot on them or a "better time" than last time for receiving them? lol. thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Apr 27 2004, 08:01 PM
> *yeah i dont know why the x is there but it was up there when i put it and havn't changed nothing! lol. but yea it's pretty nutty. can't wait til' the straight axle is done! Mike, did ya order the cylinders for the front and did they give you a tracking number or whatnot on them or a "better time" than last time for receiving them? lol. thanks bro! :biggrin:*


 everything's been ordered, as soon as it's all here I'll knock it out and you can have it back to play with!


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Apr 27 2004, 08:01 PM
> *yeah i dont know why the x is there but it was up there when i put it and havn't changed nothing! lol. but yea it's pretty nutty. can't wait til' the straight axle is done! Mike, did ya order the cylinders for the front and did they give you a tracking number or whatnot on them or a "better time" than last time for receiving them? lol. thanks bro! :biggrin:*


 everything's been ordered, as soon as it's all here I'll knock it out and you can have it back to play with!


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

here ill try to post it see if it works this time...


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

yay! lol, pictures never work with me for some reason. oh well. but yeah the cart should be done hopefully this weekend? if not then next week. but im still hoping everything goes through so i can bring it to a show on Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

parts still aren't in yet unfortunitly so no pics yet, but im hoping parts come in soon so I can bring it to the Harrisburg, PA compact nationals on May 15th & 16th. Mike it aint your fault bro, I know it's the damn suppliers and shit. It seems like your super aggrivated about it, I hope it's more towards them and not me. :dunno:  Anyways keep me in touch bro and even if ya get the hyme joints in and not the cylinders by then just throw em' in with the 8's and when ya get the 14's just mail them to me and i'll put em' in or we'll figure something out. please try to make this work for me bro by next weekend! i know it's a lot of pressure but im begging you man! lol. later.


----------



## 1cutelatinodad (Apr 16, 2004)

:guns: 



Last edited by 1cutelatinodad at May 9 2004, 12:02 AM


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by rcooney1 at May 9 2004, 02:41 PM


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

wow, something ain't right there. Anyway, Adam, I'm trying to work around the lack of parts. I wanna say that I promise you will have it by the show, but I can't. But, I will do whatever I can to get it done for you-that I can promise.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

hey Mike, I just pm'ed ya about it and whatnot. thanks for doing everything you are though man I really appreciate it!


----------

